# Sons of Liberty



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I am not generally a fan of the History Channel but I think this was a mini-series very well done
3 episodes at 2hrs each.

If you can watch the Sons of Liberty. Excellent background for teaching your kids the US Constitution... why it was written that is.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

And an excellent way to get yourself flagged as a "radical patriot" in *their* database.
We're all gonna be flagged eventually. Might as well be because of a worthy reason.
I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I enjoyed it. The show put a very human face on people that I have elevated to near deities. Good miniseries.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I enjoyed it it's summation of things that took place leading up to our fight for independence. Get ready for round2....


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I thought it was a great show.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We enjoyed it as well and hope they continue with another few parts.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I watched parts of it but want to start from the beginning. I am intrigued. looks good from what I saw of it.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I enjoyed the accuracy too. When David McCullough wrote 1776, he had over 30 pages of bibliography in the back of the book. (I think, I loaned it out so not sure).
I felt this mini-series was close to that kind of depth like David McCullough might have done.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It was most enjoyable, but how realistic IDK. Hollywood / realistic aren't a match made anywhere. That's ok they have a job to entertain and they did. 

The low point to me was suggesting that most of those who opposed the King did so for profit for themselves not just taxing without representation;

The absolute stellar high point (spoiler alert) --- I'll put it down below for those who want to read












Was the General taking the guys house for himself and him going to Sam Adams and declaring he was in.....that was funny.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, I considered that too, but they created their own economy. The show did also suggest that it was all about the wine. It was much bigger than that.
InDavid McCullough book, he tells how even the people of Brooklyn, NY scorned Washington's troops and aided the British marines.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

NY was an English strong hold. There was a very very large population here that supported the Crown till the end. My ancestor started off on their side and was convinced to switch sides. That's probably why I laughed at the scene where Hancock told Adam's "I'm in" so much.



CWOLDOJAX said:


> Yes, I considered that too, but they created their own economy. The show did also suggest that it was all about the wine. It was much bigger than that.
> InDavid McCullough book, he tells how even the people of Brooklyn, NY scorned Washington's troops and aided the British marines.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Overall, excellent series.

Spoiler alert!

˙uoısnlɔuoɔ s,ʇı oʇ ɹɐʍ ǝɥʇ pǝʍolloɟ ǝʌɐɥ plnoɥs ʎǝɥʇ ʇnq 'ʞɹoʎ ʍǝu ɟo ǝlʇʇɐq ǝɥʇ uı pǝʞɔıʞ ʇʇnq sıɥ ʇoƃ ɥɔnɯ ʎʇʇǝɹd uoʇƃuıɥsɐʍ ʞo ˙ʇı pǝpuǝ ʎǝɥʇ ǝɹǝɥʍ pǝʇɐɥ ı


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> And an excellent way to get yourself flagged as a "radical patriot" in *their* database.


Oh, great........now I'm in "THEIR" database.

Wait......wasn't I already in their database because I come here?


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

It was a great series. Some "dramatic sequences" for entertainment, but otherwise, I really enjoyed it. 

One thing to take into account is the time compression. The series made events seem like they happened in a rapid succession, which they did not. It took quite some time for things to develop from The Stamp Act & Boston Riot (1765 - Destroyed the Governors home - Which is also the same time Sam Adams owed the Crown the taxes), The Boston Massacre (1770), The Boston Tea Party (1773) etc., to Lexington and Concorde, Bunker Hill and so on. So it took a while for things to develop, which the series, for obvious reasons, couldn't duplicate, and keep you interested at the same time.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> And an excellent way to get yourself flagged as a "radical patriot" in *their* database.
> We're all gonna be flagged eventually. Might as well be because of a worthy reason.
> I'll keep an eye out for it.


If you aren't flagged yet, you fail as an American


----------

